# Solved: Press <Del> to Resume



## maway (Apr 1, 2004)

Am getting a message that says Press to Resume when my Win98 first boots up....I noticed it before I went to reinstall Win98...Its still there after the reinstall...Everything else works fine, just curious why or how can I get rid of it....

Am thinking its in the boot.ini file....Just not sure.....

Help is appreciated....


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

maway said:


> Am getting a message that says Press to Resume when my Win98 first boots up....I noticed it before I went to reinstall Win98...Its still there after the reinstall...Everything else works fine, just curious why or how can I get rid of it....
> 
> Am thinking its in the boot.ini file....Just not sure.....
> 
> Help is appreciated....


look in your msconfig. you have a program running at start-up.


----------



## maway (Apr 1, 2004)

Got it taken care of...

Under config.sys in the msconfig utility I unchecked two boxes that had no text next to it.....That seemed to do the trick


Thanks,


----------



## tracer357#1 (Jul 19, 2004)

maway said:


> Got it taken care of...
> 
> Under config.sys in the msconfig utility I unchecked two boxes that had no text next to it.....That seemed to do the trick
> 
> Thanks,


your welcome.

please use the "thread tool" at the top and report problem solved.


----------



## thatpaul (Sep 3, 2005)

My Dell Dimension 4100 with Windows 98 started giving me the annoying "Press to resume" screen every time when starting up. This began last week when I mistakenly pressed the "on" button to turn the computer on when the computer actually was still on but in hibernation. I turned my computer off, and turned off as well the powerstrip from which my computer system gets its electricity, came back a half hour later, turned on the powerstrip and turned on the computer, which then booted normally, problem solved. (At least for now, and for my particular computer.)


----------

